# fs ___ Bell & Ross VELCRO ___ Nylon 24mm canvas strap BR03 BR 03 01 B & R - buckle in PLASTIC - OEM authentic



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

All OEM authentic Bell & Ross.......

I have 2 of these in the standard length (M) Brand NEW with plastic on the buckles (shown). 1-pvd buckle, 1-standard steel buckle.

I also have one in the LONG (L) length, that is in 9/10 condition.
pvd buckle, no plastic on the buckle.

$89 each
add $9 for shipping



Paypal in the U.S. only.

Thank you


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------

